# Mountain Dulcimer, awesome instrument!!



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Met a new friend this weekend at the reunion who plays the dulcimer. Man I am amazed at the amount of music that comes out of the 3 strings on that thing!! Anybody play one, he says it's the easiest instrument to learn and I'm pretty interested in it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Dukcimer*

I have a dulcimer that I play often just for a change from my regular instruments; guitar, fiddle, Dobro, mandolin and steel.

I really envy someone who can play it well. Some pretty music!

Get one and some books on it and go for it.

It is played with a feather and a wooden 'noter' just to be correct'. JMHO C2


----------

